# عاجل : غداً مظاهرة قبطية مليونية بقيادات الكنيسة المصرية - رجاء نشر اللينك



## Molka Molkan (5 مارس 2011)

القمص : متياس نصر *و* القمص : عبد المسيح بسيط 

غداً فى أعتــصام مفتوح أمام ماسيبور مع العشرات من الاباء الكهنه و عشرات الالف من الشعب و غدا مظاهرة مليونية و صلاة من ميدان التحرير تضامنا مع ما يتعرض له الاقباط بأطفيح و كل مصر من هدم كنايس و حرق بيوت و تهجير و الاعتداء على نسائهم ...... الرجاء توزيع هذا الاعلان بأسرع وقت.



تم حرق الكنيسة وصلاة المسلمين داخل الكنيسة ثم جلب اللوادر وهدم الكنيسة بالكامل ، والمرور على بيوت الأقباط وتخريبها من الخارج وطلب 200 جنية مقابل الحماية ( إتاوة ).


رجاء تويزع اللينك في كل مكان في الفيس بوك وتويتر والجروبات والبيدجات ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 مارس 2011)

يا جمعاة ، كل الي يقرا الموضوع يوزع اللينك في الفيس بوك والجروبات والبيدجات ، اتحركوا ...

اللينك اهو : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2650165


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 مارس 2011)

Father Abdalmassi7 Bassit: الكنائس بدأت تتحرك من الجيزة​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2011)

للرفع


----------



## BITAR (6 مارس 2011)

*نتمنى القريب من المكان المشاركة*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 مارس 2011)

_تم عمل ما يمكن فعله_
_ربنا يكمل_​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (6 مارس 2011)

تم النشر

ربنا يجعله سبب خير​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (7 مارس 2011)

* معا من اجل التضامن مع اخوتنا فى صول وارجو من الجميع المشاركة الأيجابية ​*


----------



## fammarcos (7 مارس 2011)

رجاء النشر بقدر استطاعتك لانقاذ اقباط قرية صول مركز اطفيح من الظلم الواقع عليهم الان لأنهم يضربون الان
كما جاءنا ان مسلمين متشددين يقومون ببناء اساسات لمسجد على انقاض الكنيسة الان
المظاهرات فى جميع محافظات مصر


----------



## thunder (7 مارس 2011)

*اتمنى تجمع كل الكنائس و الخروج يوم الاحد بمظاهرة مليونية ضخمة بميدان التحرير*

*فليس احد افضل من احد من اجل المطالبة بحقوق المسيحيين و دولة مدنية *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2011)

*يا رب اعلن عن مشيئتك ​*


----------



## soso a (7 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رب اعلن عن مشيئتك ​*




آميــــــــــــــن يارب اعلن عن مشيئتك 

ورد حق ولادك آميـــــــــــــن


----------

